# Lizards in the frog room?



## dartdude (Mar 28, 2005)

I would like a way to control the spider population in my frog room and was considering a tokay or house gecko for the job. My question is are there any parasites that could be spread to the frogs from these obviously wild caught lizards?????????

Cheers!
Adam


----------



## Ridge (Jun 7, 2004)

I don't know about the parasite issue but I have a gold dust day gecko and an emerald swift that freely roam my frog room and help out with spider control. I highly recommend the day gecko as it does a great job of patrolling the area. The lizards never come in contact with the inside of the frog tanks so I don't see any danger there.


----------



## dartdude (Mar 28, 2005)

My only fear is that they would sit under the lights ontop of the tanks to bask and leave their feces behind which could contain worms or other things that would easly crawl into the cracks in the top and sides.

Cheers!
Adam


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Just get them tested before letting them loose. When I move again in a couple of weeks, I'm definitely gonna get some free roamers. I'm thinking of some house or day geckos and a giant orb weaver spider, if I can ever find a source.


----------



## yuri (Feb 18, 2004)

Adam,

A tokay may be a bit of overkill for spiders, it might also not find enough food to do well. You might consider something much smaller, like Lepidodactylus lugubris (common name - Mourning gecko). They use these at the National Aquarium in Baltimore. They are small, 45mm SVL, and should also feed on fruit flies that escape from tanks.

Yuri


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2005)

I have a couple free roaming house geckos in my house they kinda escaped during the summer and I havnt caught them yet. There crazy fast and if you find them in one hiding place they never go to it again. but since then I've seen a huge decline in bugs in my house.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2005)

What about pooping all over the walls ?? When i had house geckos and day geckos they would poop on the inside of the glass tanks. Wouldn't you be worried about speckled walls??? :?


----------



## Devin Edmonds (Mar 2, 2004)

I have a velvet gecko that lives in my frog room. Originally I had two, but a few days after I let both free I found one dead in a tadpole bin (drown, probably tried to eat a tadpole). I see the other one every few weeks. I think he prefers to eat the escaped crickets rather than the spiders, but that's okay with me because the spiders eat the escaped fruit flies. And yes, he poops all over the walls, and occasionally on the tanks.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2005)

hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## vet_boy77 (Feb 10, 2005)

I like the gecko ideas. Any thoughts on keeping a gecko in the frog room to kill bugs when you have a cat that also freely roams the house?
John


----------



## twisner (Jul 7, 2005)

and what kind of lizards can do well in about 30-35 % humidity?


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

30% is really low. The ambient humidity in most parts of my apartment stays around 50-60%, usually a little higher in whatever room has frog tanks. Is that what your hygrometer is reading?


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

I also used to keep mourning geckos and one got loose on me a few times and I would always find it healthy. I have thought about releasing a gecko but but havent decided if I want to or not.


----------



## Darren Meyer (May 22, 2004)

I've kept house gecko's in my frog room for years , they are all doing great . I recently purchased a day gecko a month or so released him right away . He has now found a spot right above the Zaparo tank ,and eats all of the crickets that get out of the tiny hole in the top . Looks like a kind of cricket Pez dispencer  . Getting rather fat , but a nice looking guy ! The house gecko's and the day gecko's seem to keep their distance from eachother and as far as poops go I haven't seen all that much to make a fuss over . 
Happy frogging , 
Darren Meyer


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

wouldn't they need UVB and supplementation for good health?


----------



## yuri (Feb 18, 2004)

You don't need UVB to raise diurnal geckos. You will need a calcium + Vitamin D3 source though. Try putting out a dish of calcium + vitamin D3 that they can access.

As for humidity, have some potted plants that they can go to for a humid micro climate.


----------



## bwood1979 (Apr 27, 2004)

You can add calcium + vitamin D3 supplement in their fruit mixture. The Lepodactylus (?sp) & Phelsuma will have no problems finding the solution in the room.


----------



## trow (Aug 25, 2005)

*Spidercontrol*

Anole's are the best spider hunters by far,day geckos rank about the lowest as they will generally stay away from larger spiders.But Anoles will devistate them to the point of total spidercide.(Anolis allisoni) is just one great spider eater.And to top it off they are beautiful.The only worry would be them eating froglets but so can larger spiders.
cya


----------



## Afemoralis (Mar 17, 2005)

*A. alisoni source*

A. allisoni is a beautiful lizard- is there a source currently? I was under the impression they were Cuban and off limits.

Cheers,

Afemoralis


----------



## trow (Aug 25, 2005)

*Anolis*

I know of a few people breeding them as we speak,and actually there is a cuban morph and a honduran morph with the honduran morph actually the prettier of the two.Also carolensis is good at eating these pest as well as puerto rican crested and cuban brown anoles.
cya


----------



## Link3898 (Sep 18, 2008)

now thats an interesting idea..... to bad i live in a mostly unfinished basement otherwise i would consider giving it a shot with a pair of house geckos...


----------



## atlfrog (Dec 31, 2006)

The best way to control control the loose spider population in your reptile room is a shop vac. Walk around and suck those suckers from where ever they hide. It will take you less time than you think, rather than having animals loose to control this issue, because what happens to your animals when the food source is gone. Plus, it is best to keep all animals in their separate habitat so that they do not escape or spread parasites (although I can not think of anything off the top of my head) the area they are in and go other places. I am not sure where you live, but I know Tokay Geckos are not a Native species to North America, but yet they are found in the wild in south Florida. Now house geckos might be an idea if they are indigenous to your area, but I don't think that loose animals in a room or sun room is best. A good old vaccum that can cost yeah $20 from Walmart should be your best bet.


----------



## Link3898 (Sep 18, 2008)

yeah.... i already have a vaccume at the ready lol but its for cleanin up dirt, calcium powder if i drop the feeding cup, regular maintenence on the carpet and broken glass from lightbulbs exploding... that happened today... it was weird a 48" tube on the light in the ceiling blew up all over me and the room....

to tell you the truth the spiders dont get removed they dont bug me... and when i am trying to sleep i just blow the fruit flies that are bugging me at the time away. i dont see to many out wandering... 

your right though... thats not such a good idea unless its a controlled environment.

i live in colorado so any excapees would only last the summer... our winters would kill it off real quick..


----------



## Gezt (Feb 15, 2009)

Are spiders generally a problem in frog/reptile rooms?


----------



## sgvreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

Phelsuma standingi would be your best but. They can withstand low humidity and a lack of water. Leave out some fruit mixes by some tanks or against the wall(were they will mosly be) and they will lick it right up. I had a pair roaming my room for a few months. Found a few eggs. Then my female died on me after haveing some bad mbd in the past. And I found my male 9 months later on the outside of my house. He some how escaped out of the room(probly by my window AC unit) and lived out there for 9 months. He was fat and healthy. Glad he couldnt make babies. I dont want a bunch of standingi taking over so cal!


----------

